# Win8 problem Couter Strike steam



## sale1987 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi

I have problem to launch Counter Strike 1.6 v42 for steam users. I have been install this app on win8 succesfull but i can launch it. Same app works on win7 perfectly. When i double click on app nothing happens. I looked at win log file and something wrong with steamclient.dll. Here is problem:

Faulting application name: hl.exe, version: 1.1.1.1, time stamp: 0x48feaf5a
Faulting module name: steamclient.dll, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4aa7bb95
Exception code: 0xc0000417
Fault offset: 0x000268d3
Faulting process id: 0x524
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdcc0e7ae241c4
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Counter Strike\CS 1.6 v42 FULL\hl.exe
Faulting module path: c:\program files (x86)\counter strike\cs 1.6 v42 full\steamclient.dll
Report Id: b8c22a9d-3801-11e2-be78-eb63d8631c7a
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Thank you for any suggestion what to do, because i already have been try many things but i couldn't solve it. 
And after few reinstall of app i successful launch it, but every time is different, sometimes after once, or 2 or 3 times but usually after 3 times.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just cause it works on Win7 means nothing. This is not Win7! There is no code similarities between the 2. 

Will have to contact the developers and find out when they plan on releasing a patch.


----------

